# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Adding a company logo into a Pastel Invoice

## johanbester

I am trying to add a company logo into a Pastel Invoice, I have done it many years ago but cant remember how.

If anyone can assist please?

It is for Pastel Partner V14

----------


## AndyD

There was some advice given here a while ago, it may still be relevant.

----------


## Coolblue

You have to Select Insert Picture on the form, then place the selection where you would like the logo to appear.  Once this is done, in the Properties box on the right, select the Elipses ... and then point to the picture

----------


## CBEJ

> There was some advice given here a while ago, it may still be relevant.


I am struggling with inserting a LOGO on a pastel invoice - have tried everything on advice given but it says picture invalid every time
so frustrating

----------

